# Классический случай. Восстановление баяна новичком.



## dj.sator (24 Дек 2015)

Доброго времени суток форумчанам! Вкратце так:
Сам играю немного на аккордеоне.Но вот приспичило заняться рукоблудием. 
По случаю подвернулась Тула 202 занедорого. Около лет 12 её не трогали... Что удивительно только залогов 10 отвисло и лайка очень классная на них. 
По крайней мере по сравнению с Weltmaster'ом Stella 3/4 моим. Кстати заметьте ростом я 1м 90, соответственно мне он мал. Но дорог так как именно на нем когда то играл в музыкальной школе. Что то я отошел от темы...
Поролон под клапанами рассохся, соответственно лайку на клапанах причешу, очищу и опять в бой. Клеить думаю поролон 3 мм на клей 88(или резиновый) к клапану, а лайку к поролону на БФ - 6. Двусторонний скотч на вспененной основе что то нет желания использовать. Может быть использую поролон на самоклеющейся основе. 

Теперь вопросы - резонаторы не хотят сниматься на правом полукорпусе. "Ушки" которые их поджимают 
отвернул полностью. Никаких более креплений не нашел. Только слегка шатаются при приложении усилия. Правый полукорпус полностью разобран. Одни резонаторы остались. В принципе не обязательно их снимать. Голоса на вид чистые, проемные клапаны внутренние не висят(светил фонариком). Но если резонаторы оставить проблемно будет с настройкой клапанов мне кажется..

Еще не могу решить - верхний брусок отошел от средника в наиболее высокой части резонатора и первый голос не залит практически с по внешнему краю резонатора. На всех трех. Т.е. либо мастика отошла из за небольшого подъема бруска либо заводская недоработка. 
Кстати инструмент судя по клейму на ажурке конца 70х и ценой 120руб, сделан на мой взгляд довольно аккуратно. Пока нашел только один маленький шуруп который в Туле так завернули что он буквой "Г" стал и еще один со свернутым шлицем, на который я час потратил. Так как он как раз был на крепеже задней планки(не знаю правильное название) с клапанами. Где искать(из чего вывернуть) подобные шурупы?

Что делать с фетром/фильцем который под клавишами правой клавиатуры? В перспективе 
хотелось бы на что то заменить... Новый где нибудь на delicia.ru не предлагать - на цену этого баяна потянет.

Самое главное - смотрю у тульских баянов болезнь с небольшой коррозией/потемнением хромированных ободков на клавишах правой клавиатуры. Что можно с этим сделать? Пройти дремелем
с полировальной пастой? Вообще с хрома хорошо коррозия лимонной кислотой убирается, но боюсь к баяну это не применимо.

Фото потом и по запросу..


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Дек 2015)

dj.sator писал:


> Теперь вопросы -
> 1. Резонаторы не хотят сниматься на правом полукорпусе. "Ушки" которые их поджимают
> отвернул полностью. Никаких более креплений не нашел. Только слегка шатаются при приложении усилия.
> 
> ...


1. Если баян был до Вас в других руках, есть вариант. Повело деку, и умелец сквозь деку засверлился в резонатор в средней части, и посадил туда шуруп впотай.
2. Из бу инструментов. Или в магазине метизов брать анкерочки с колечком, колечко разгибать.
3. Найти в шкафу дедушкину фетровую шляпу.

4. Отчет о ТО баяна тут вряд ли кому нужен. Спрашивайте, если надо...


----------



## glory (24 Дек 2015)

Резонаторы надо снимать в любом случае. Если я правильно понял Ваше их описание, они находятся на грани состояния " чтобы выкинуть". 
На старых "Тулах" резонаторы расклеиваются очень часто. И не снимается - скорее всего прикипел лайкой к деке. В общем разбирать(выламывать), чистить, клеять, проливать...


----------



## dj.sator (24 Дек 2015)

*Kuzalogly, отчет о восстановлении баяна я вроде пилить и не собирался... Могу по Вельтмастеру запилить Как нибудь... Потом... Насколько я могу судить в баян не лазили ни кривые ни прямые руки...

Я имел ввиду не те шурупы которые резонаторы прижимают... А вот *http://www.delicia.ru/img/cataloge/zap/0089.jpg' alt='Прикрепленная картинка' /> такого плана. Просто я уверен что где то в обиходе видел такие, не могу вспомнить где.
glory/ писал:[QUOTE]Резонаторы надо снимать в любом случае. Если я правильно понял Ваше их описание, они находятся на грани состояния " чтобы выкинуть". 
На старых "Тулах" резонаторы расклеиваются очень часто. И не снимается - скорее всего прикипел лайкой к деке. В общем разбирать(выламывать), чистить, клеять, проливать...[/QUOTE]Действительно прикипели. Но уплотнитель вроде как полимерный. Сейчас фото резонаторов, точнее их проблемных мест выложу.


Клеить или не клеить, вот в чем вопрос?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Дек 2015)

Если это тренировка- стажировка, то клеить. Снимаем куски, счищаем мастику. Клеим аналогом ПВА от фирмы Титебонд, синим. На гладкой плите, под прессом. Потом заливаем куски, подстраиваем, радуемся))


----------



## dj.sator (24 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Если это тренировка- стажировка, то клеить. Снимаем куски, счищаем мастику. Клеим аналогом ПВА от фирмы Титебонд, синим. На гладкой плите, под прессом. Потом заливаем куски, подстраиваем, радуемся))


Перевожу на язык имеющихся тех. условий. Струбцина и клей Момент Столяр PVA? Ага. 
Мастика шпателем на холодную пойдет? Боюсь если начну феном подогревать будет резонатор пропитывать. Хм... Предполагаю что имею недостаточно прямые руки для подстройки голосов. Т.е. если пока не хочется туда лезть можно так оставить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Дек 2015)

Какая "на холодную"? Каким шпателем? Какой фен?

Мы о чём вообще? Вы занялись делом, которое требует серъёзных навыков.  Так и хочется сказать :"Да делайте Вы что хотите"))


----------



## dj.sator (24 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Какая "на холодную"? Каким шпателем? Какой фен?
> 
> Мы о чём вообще? Вы занялись делом, которое требует серъёзных навыков.  Так и хочется сказать :"Да делайте Вы что хотите"))


Вы видимо неправильно поняли. Я просто интересовался технологией снятия старой мастики(воска) с резонатора.


----------

